# Hand Plane Restoration



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*

*Stanley Block Plane Restoration*

*PDF ELECTROLYTIC RUST REMOVAL INSTRUCTION SHEET*

A couple of days ago I spent some time rehabbing an old block plane that used to sit on the bottom of my steel carpenters box or in my nail bags depending on what I was working on at the time. I was motivated and inspired by fellow LumerJocks *Wayne* and *Matt* to pull this plane out and put it to use in the shop. I do not have photos before starting my rehab - maybe a Freudian slip as I would be embarassed to let you guys see how bad this plane looked and my clear disrespect for a valuable tool.

I have read Waynes series *Hand Plan Restoration* and *Hand Plane Reference* several times. I keep a series of notes from these blogs on my PDA as a portable reference, hoping that I will stumble upon some keepers when we travel or vistit antique malls.

Matt has a great series on his PodCast at *Matt's Basement Workshop*.

Thanks for the motivation! I will say I could have used some help with the lapping process - sounds easier when reading about it or listening to Matt while he does the work in his basement!

*My Staney 9 1/2 Block Plane*




*The sole - newly cleaned and lapped*
(I know the mouth opening is too wide . . . forgot to adjust before taking photos!)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


It looks great David. I'm sure you will get lots of good use out of it.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Nice! I've always wanted to rehab a plane, but I have to sleep sometime! Nice job!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


But you are a superhero - no sleep needed!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Don't let us down mot. : ^ )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Hmmm. The photos on this post do not seem to be working any more.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Wanye -

Sleuthing around old posts I see . . . LOL

All my photo links got messed up when I upgraded to iLife 08 - not sure what happened. I wonder if somehow the hierarchy at Apple's .Mac accounts changed. Either way I am working on correcting links - going to take me a bit to find photos from my archives and repsost and relink. Lots of fun!

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


is iLife 08 better than 07?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Hi Ms Debbie!

Well I think you must be very intuitive! I have upgraded to iLife08 - the jury is out for me still. I am the quintessential OBG (old bald guy) so I have a lot of inertia and tend to "like things the way they are". iLife08 has some significiant "complete redesign" changes. Most likey they are for the good. Two changes I am struggling with right off the bat are a change in iWeb which made all my photo links in LJ invalid. I am in the process of reposting ALL the photos in my LJ bog - not a lot of fun I can asure you! I also don't like the chainge in iMovie - just a complete change in the user interface. My problem is that I am having to change the process I use to make movies - just different so I will have to use it and make fair assessment in the future. I make a lot of video content and this has slowed me down a bit. I just got thru reworking all of my LJ content in iMovie / iLife08 to post on *my website as a podcast* - something I am experimenting with for my shop. You will appreciate this, I am going to celebrate my 20th episode my interviewing my son as he is the newest woodworker in our family!

Cheers!

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


I'll have to ask you in about a month's time to see if you prefer the new stuff.. That's too bad that you have to redo the images etc…. weird.

It's celebration time!!!! What a special interview. How proud you must be 

the site looks awesome!! 
well done.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Debbie -

Thanks! The podcast is a lot of fun. I will let you know how things go with iLife08.

David


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


My son and I were cleaning out an old barn that the previous tenants had used for a dumpster, (cuz they're pigs) and I found an old rusty Sargent VBM 714 jack plane. It was in very rough shape and rusted pretty bad thruout. Well the owner let me keep it and I've got it to be functional again. But after perusung this website and seeing what you guys have done, I think I'll restore it completely and display it on my shop shelf. Pics to follow someday. Thanx for the inspire!

Now check this out! I just Googled Sargent Vbm 714 and the first hit was for a dealer of antique tools. This plane is circa 1920 (that sounds right) and sells for $330.00! Think now I'll display it under lock and key!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


Dadoo -

Sounds great! You should contact my hand plane guru - Wayne for some tips!


----------



## GraceNorris (May 12, 2018)

David said:


> *Stanley 9 1/2 Block Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Block Plane Restoration*
> 
> ...


The given article is about the PDF electrolytic rust removal instruction sheet and it contain a lot of information. There are so many uk essay writing services that are writing about the topic I so many details and complete form.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Stanley Bench Plane*

*STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-ElectrolyticRustRemoval279.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*Click here for large format version*

*PDF ELECTROLYTIC RUST REMOVAL INSTRUCTION SHEET*

*More information available on my woodworking blog & podcast* *The Folding Rule Show*



*Step #1 - Cleaning & Rust Removal*

I have been inspired by a number of resources to start using my hand planes and start on the slippery slope of a hand plane collection. Not the least of whom has been *Wayne*, our own Lumberjocks plane guru. Of course I have also explored a number of websites including our good friend *Phil* on the other side of the pond and *Matt* from Matt's Basement Workshop.

Another great resource is *Patrick's Blood and Gore*

Most importantly I have come to realize I need these planes to achieve a higher degree of fit and finish. Plus I like the quite sounds of hand tools and the feel of a thin shaving of wood peeling out of the plane mouth. So the focus of this entry will be an old, but not so valuable, Stanley bench plane that has lived in my carpenter's box for perhaps 25 years. I used and abused this plane for coarse fitting work on decks and fences. I also used it to hand plane a bunch of clear vertical grain construction redwood for a bed that I made for my wife and I almost 25 years ago.

I am hoping I can revive this fellow to take a place on my bench for future work building furniture and cabinets. Along with my small Stanley block plane, these will be the nucleus of my plane collection.

Today I disassembled the plane and started to experiment with electrolytic rust removal on the plane iron and chip breaker. I plan on replacing these with a *Hock* set in the near future. The reason I am spending time cleaning these is because I am going to use them in a multi-sized dowel-cutting jig. Also, I want to see how well this process works before dunking my plane body in the bucket!

*UPDATE: Thanks to Wayne here is a great link to check out for* *HOCK BLADES*

*UPDATE: Thanks to Scopemonkey for noticing I got the polarity reversed on the first posting. Below is an updated diagram with the correct polarity. Thanks Scopemonkey!*



The cool thing about this project is that I already had everything in the shop!

Use a brass brush and a 3M grey abrasive pad for final cleaning.

Some residual stubborn stains were removed with a bath in glycolic acid. I used *Kaboom Shower, Tub & Tile Cleaner*. After the acid bath I rinsed the parts in fresh water and ran them in the electrolytic solution for 15 minutes to neutralize the acid followed by a second rinse in plain water.

After completing the de-rusting and cleaning process all parts were treated immediately with BoeShield T-9 which is available at the *Lumberjock Store*. WD-40 would be a good alternative to *BoeShield T-9*.



*Plane iron & chipper free of rust after electrolytic cleaning*



*Cap screw before cleaning*



*Cap screw after cleaning*

*UDATE: Thanks to Wayne, our own Lumberjocks plane guru, make sure you will not alter the intrinsic value of your plane or other tools by this type of cleaning process, i.e. some planes have igh collector vaule and should be left as is with age patina.*

*MATERIALS LIST*

• 5 gal plastic bucket

• rebar pins for anode grid

• copper wire

• wire nuts

• alligator clips

• Arm & Hammer Washing Soda (sodium carbonate)

• 6/12 volt battery charger

• Kaboom Tile, Tub & Shower Cleaner

• brass brush

• 3M grey abrasive pad

• WD-40

• BoeShield T-9

*BUCKET PREPARATION*

• Drill holes near edge for twisted wire loops

• Secure rebar with twisted wire

• Connect rebar anode grid with copper wire & wire nuts







*POLARITY IS CRITICAL!*
The *BLACK* (negative) lead is connected to the *part being cleaned*
The *RED* (positive) lead is connected to the rebar *anode grid*

*ONLINE RESOURCES*

*Instrucables - Rust Removal*

*Electrolytic DeRusting*

*Barry's Woodworking - Rust Removal*

*Electrolysis Rust Removal*

*Electrolytic Rust Removal*

*Rust Removal on YouTube*

*Geoff's Science Garage on YouTube*

*SAFETY CONSIDERATIONS*

Before starting, review the Material Data Safety Sheets (MSDS) for the recommended products

Use common sense - if it doesn't feel right don't do it

The gases generated are oxygen & hydrogen

Do this process in a well-ventilated area away from sparks or open flame

Wear gloves and safety goggles / glasses

The electrolyte solution is mildly alkaline and could irritate your skin and eyes

Wash any splayed solution off your skin with plenty of fresh water

Despite some recommendations, DO NOT use stainless steel for the electrodes as the results produce a toxic solution containing hexavalent chromate. Hexavalent chromate is a poisonous and hazardous material that requires special handling and disposal.

*Click here* *for a good discussion of why NOT to use stainless steel*

*MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEETS*

*Washing Soda MSDS*

*Glycolic Acid MSDS*

*Kaboom MSDS*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great info. I've been wanting to try electrolytic rust removal but not gotten around to it. Any thoughts about getting a hock blade and chipbreaker?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Wayne -

I am getting a Hock blade & chip braker. I am going to use this iron & chip breaker in a dowel making jig (hope to post that later!).

David


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David are you going to try this on the body of the plane? Also, are you planning to lap the sole?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I have a couple of old Bedrock planes that belonged to my great granfather, and I've been wanting to clean them up. I can't wait to try this out. I also can't wait to see the look on my neighbor's face when I'm standing in the driveway looking over a bucket with a battery charger and wires running to it while wearing rubber gloves and safety goggles!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Wayne -

I knew you would ask that . . . !

This worked out really well and I was pleased with the results. The plane body is next in the tank followed by lapping and a new plane iron chip breaker set. I guess the next project will be a shooting board thanks to you guys!

David


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


JP -

It does look kind of funny with all the wires and bubbles! I did get a lot of funny looks from bypassers . . . should have gotten some video of thier faces as they tried to figure out what I was doing!

David


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Hey, JP what size bedrock planes? Be careful cleaning them. They may be best left original.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that, Wayne. I'm am very unfamiliar with planes, but I'll get the numbers off of them and let you know. I may even take some pictures if I get a chance. They are in bad shape. Apparently my great granfather and grandfather really put some hard miles on them. I ran across them last summer when I found my grandfather's old wooden tool chest. I was so excited to find them, but nobody could understand since they were just "junk". Oh well… one man's trash…...


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Good advice as always! Just for clarity, I cleaned this plane because it has no other value than just a tool I wanted to tune-up. Obviously some tools should be left in thier original state so you don't alter value.

David


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks David.

I would agree this plane is a good candidate for restoration. There are lots of them in service. But with some planes selling for in the multiple hundreds to thousands of dollars, it pay to determine if the plane has any sigificant collector's value. Ebay is a good way to do it.

Check out what Bedrocks, Stanley #1s and #2s sell for. It may open folks eyes.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Body should go into the tank tonight. We are packing for vacation later this week . . .

Thanks for the link for the Hock blade set!

David


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I've been wanting to know how to use this electrolysis cleaning method. Now I have it. Thanks again.
Tom


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Tom -

You're welcome! I had a lot of fun with this . . . very impressed with how clean the blade was afterwards. I will be using this technique in the future!

David


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David;

Fantastic information. It really makes me want to go buy something rusty!

Lee

Lee


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Lee -

Good to hear from you! Thanks for the kind comment!

I have a lot of rusty stuff I am going to work on.

David


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Hey David:

That's pretty cool information!!!!! I love how you go after stuff!!!!!! .........now be careful, one wrong touch of a wire and ZZZZZZZZZap, there goes the house siding again!!!!

I like that David…........Neil


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Hey Neil, great to hear from you! Curious what you are up to . . .

LOL I was very careful with the wires  no shocks from the DC current.

The house is going well - siding is going up quickly under the direct supervision of an on site engineer. Good timing as the weather is starting to turn!

David


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Cool! I will save this for future use.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the informative post, David. Between this one and Wayne's post on the citric acid approach, I have a lot to try out! You guys always provide great in-depth stuff.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Lance & Jeff -

Thanks!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great job David, something to try on the old planes I have collected this year.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David, Thanks for the great information. I have just recently acquired a couple of older hand saws that were my grandfathers. I am wondering now if this may be the way to look in to cleaning them of some the rust they have accumulated. 
any idea if the trick would work with them as well?

Thanks again


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Chris -

This will work on your handsaws. One site I saw did one end at a time. You could also just find a larger container or tank to fit the blade. One word of caution is to make sure you do not de-value the saws by cleaning and removing patina. Send Wayne a PM about this as he is a great resource in this area. In summery the electrolytic process will work for any iron or steel tool. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Chris - Try this link

http://norsewoodsmith.com/node/28


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Chris -

Excellent website link from Wayne (as I would expect!).

Two observations. (1) The anode he is using is somewhat limiting as the electrolytic process is "line-of-sight" so what I would reccommend is a couple of long pieces of rebar connected by wire set-up with one bar down each side of the tub and perhaps one down the center with the saw suspended in the solution above the anodes (rebar). (2) The tub to look for for de-rusting a saw is one of those flat wrapping paper storage bins.

Good Luck!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Help! I've been all over town…granted, Wausau WI is kinda the shopping armpit of Wisconsin, and can't find washing soda. Short of going online and spending $6.00 to ship a box here, where can I find the stuff. I've got a Stanley plane thats crying (rusty tears) for the treatment.
I've tried a hardware store, grocery store and Target. Have I missed the obvious? Is it at my local Wal-Mart?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I also had a bit of trouble locating Washing Soda. I finally found it a a local grocery store (WinCo) in the laundry supply section. I did a quick search online and found a conversation string regarding the same difficulty - excerpt posted below:

"Go to the Arm and Hammer Website, they have a product finder feature where you enter the zip code and they list stores near you that carry the product . . . "

Have you tried the Arm & Hammer website zip coade locator?

I feel bad you are having difficulty . . . hopefully another LJ that is locat to you might give some additional ideas. I did read on another website that some one used A & H Baking Soda ( a different compound ) and was successful - I just don't have any experience other that with the washing soda.

David


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Oxy-Clean can also be used (sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate) and is widely available. My local supermarket didn't carry the A&H product. I just wanted to point out that the cartoon graphic has the polarity reversed.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Scopemonkey -

Thanks for the tip about Oxy-Clean. I also appreciate you catching my mistake regarding the reversed polarity on the first posting! I just posted an update with due credit.

David


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David,

In using this method does it also remove the japaning from the plane? I just got a Stanley 140 skew plane that I want to try this on. The japaning is in good shape but the body is quite rusty on the sides and sole.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Max -

I've read on other blogs about electrolytic rust removal that the japanning is not affected. I would use caution as I bet it depends what the actual finish really is - my plane had a blue jappaning which was firmly intact. After removing all the rust the jappaning had lifted in a few areas. This did not bother me as I was intending to re-apply a finish (preferably black). Also, as Wayne mentioned, make sure your plane is not a collector plane with intrinsic value. Cleaning a collector plane may alter it's value negatively.

Let me know how it goes - I am curious!

Cheers,
David


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks, David! I have a plane that is screaming for this treatment! No collector's edition, just an Ebay special I want to restore to service. I found a link to the Arm and Hammer Washing Soda: Here it is.

It cost around 9.55, delivered to my door. I might have found it somewhere else, but i figure my time is worth the 4.80 delivery fee.

I got a few others that may get dunked, too. Most have rust that is creeping up in hard to get to places.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Opps, clicked on double posting.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great informative post and commentary. Something else for me to do in the future.


----------



## rryontz (Mar 19, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


A couple of things I have picked up in my research is that the japanning is removed only if there is rust beneath the japanning. I have not been able to verify that, but I do have an extremely rusty (with some possible pitting) Stanley Bedrock 603 (which might I gloat and say I picked up for $15) which might be able shed light on this, but I haven't cleaned the rust dust off of it to tell if there is any japanning to begin with.

By the way, do we have any electrochemists that can explain to me how to create a home nickel-plating rig? If so, ping me with a PM.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


That is pretty coo. I should suggest that to my dad who has a old stanly plane that is really rusty because it was not taken care of.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Tyler -

It is a lot of fun cleaning up an old plane and bringing it back to life!


----------



## DustyDave (Aug 5, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David,

Great video and write up. I have some old stanleys I will have to try this on.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Dave -

Thanks! I had a lot of fun rehabbing this plane.

David

*The Folding Rule*


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


This process is pretty cool. Its cheap to set up and you can restore all kinds of tools that would otherwise be lost. Now those tools that you would have passed over at the garage sale can be picked up for CHEAP. Who is going to pay for a rusted piece of "junk"? HEE HEE HEEE we can take em home and zap em and *presto* brand new. I had to buy a charger to do this. I went to harbor freight and tried this one it didn't work. I returned it and got this one and holy cow it worked. That thing bubbled like crazy! You could see the gas vapor coming out of the 5 gallon bucket. I set up a fan to blow it our of the garage. Coooool!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


spaids -

We just had a Harbor Freight open up near by . . . I have plans on checking them out ASAP!

The second charger has the amperage to do a great job with electrolysis. I'm looking forward to seeing what treasures you have rescued from the rust heap!

I'm jealous . . . mine is just a 6amp model. I will have to talk my wife into letting me get a more powerful charger!

David


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


David,
I've been trying this process on my own and I'm amazed at how quickly the parts rerust after taking them out (resut is appearing within 60 seconds). You say you spray them with t-9. Do you do that immediately after they come out (while still wet?) I'm just trying to figure out how this works. Also, does the parkerizing only work when you use hot water or can you just use room temperature water? Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I apply either WD-40 or T-9 after pulling out of warm electrolyte solution and drying off with a clean shop towel. Warm water works best for the modified parkerizing. Looking forward to photos of what you rescue from the rust heap!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Gosh, you guys are a wealth of knowledge ;-)) I should have thought of this, being an electrician ;-))


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


This is what I use all the time.I have known of civil war collector buffs that use this method to clean up metal artifacts they find in my area. There are faster ways and other stuff like oxyclean you can use. I use a different power supply and a similar setup. I reworked a lot of my tools and a extra benefit is a lot of times it loosens bolts and screws. My lathe was so rusted nothing turned. I did this to some of the parts and it got them broke free with no effort at all. The bolts were like they were just tightened. Don't use this process with anything chrome or electroplated. I restored my old truck and used the process on the metal frame that holds my vent window glass. I left the knob that was chrome plated on. It started to make the chrome release from the knob. I had to use a different frame and I was glad I had an extra. Just be safe using it since it deal with electricity and water.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I have used this method quite a few times and was also well pleased with the results thanks for showing us kindest regards Alistair


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking at this posting again! I appreciate the comments. Safety is always paramount in the shop. This is a very safe procedure and gives great results. It has been a while since I posted this so I updated the entry with an instruction sheet that I have posted on my blog . . . hope it is useful.

*PDF ELECTROLYTIC RUST REMOVAL INSTRUCTION SHEET*


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I agree it is a safe procedure. I have used it for years and now have a more powerful supply I use that works fast for me. I always remind people to be safe with it. I put my supply above the tank and have it away from the tub I use. That way if I accidently spill the tub it won't go into the supply. I also have the supply away from the tank so if it falls it won't go into the tub. Its a quick and easy way to clean for me. Other than electricity it doesn't cost me anything. I have a box of soda I used I bought years ago.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Correction to the link in the last post:

*Electrolytic Rust Removal & Hand Plane Restoration - Folding Rule Blog*

*Electrolytic Rust Removal Instruction Sheet PDF*


----------



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Here is a question. I have a few Vespa scooters I've been restoring over the years. I'm sure this would work great on parts but what if there is grease and/or sludge deposits on the parts I want to clean? I'm wondering if this would be hazardous to clean with this method.

I picked up 2 old Stanley Bailey planes today for $15 bucks and ran across this post while researching some good cleaning techniques!

- Brad


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I have a Bailey number 5 that I used this process on. Last night I pulling 2' curls from walnut. Its crazy how rewarding your waste can be. I have not treated the metal with anything after its electric bath and its been in my garage for over a year with no rusting.


----------



## Vincerama (Apr 23, 2010)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I've heard a similar technique can be used to get copper fouling out of rifle barrels, but of course it's different electrolyte and cathode/anode (whatever) Also trickier to get the solution in the barrel without leaking out.

Vince


----------



## Vincerama (Apr 23, 2010)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Oh by the way, if you can't find washing soda, but have access to baking soda, you can MAKE washing soda out of baking soda by baking it at 200 degrees F. Time depends on quantity. This is how baking soda works to raise dough, it releases carbon dioxide (and water) when heated and the co2 bubbles make your dough rise during baking. I know this because I'm also a Salt Water Aquarium hobbiest and we use sodium bicarbonate as an additive, but baking it first is more effective (because it becomes sodium carbonate) some chemist/Aquarist wrote up some big article on it's use. Use the net to confirm!


----------



## cjsolo (Jun 18, 2010)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great post! Just a note on electrolytic rust removal, if I may.

If you care about the tools that you are restoring - please don't use a car charger - WAY to much power for *productive* electrolysis.

With that much power, you're really breaking the water molecules into its component molecules - that's why it bubbles so much. The electrolysis that does occur is destructive and not restorative.

Think of it this way: Your rusty tool has 3 layers - the outer, red layer of rust (ferric oxide), the inner, dark grey layer of rust (black rust or magnetite), and the good iron under that.

Productive electrolysis restores the black rust back to iron. It's basically reversing the rusting process on a chemical (molecular) level.

A car battery charger is so much juice that it's just blowing both rust layers off - so it's really no different than using acid to etch the rust off.

If you don't have your power supply yet - or if you have an extra $50 (about the same price as the charger) to spend, do a search for laboratory dc regulated power supply. You can pick up a power source that's strong enough for all your elecrolytic needs.

Here's a rule of thumb: 1 milliamp (mA) per square cm. That basically means that the Stanley/Bailey #4 you just won on ebay only needs 348 mA to clean and restore. that's .348 amps. Your charger is probably closer to 1,500 or 2,000 mA.

Even a big jointer plane that's 24×3 only needs 1.4 amps. Welll, 1.45 - close to 1.5, but you get what I mean.

The other thing is that your anode should be very large in relation to your cathode - so instead of using a chunk of rebar, use 10, and connect them all above the water line. this wil help with even electrolytic restoration and will erode your anode MUCH les, so you won't have to replace it every 2 shots.

Anywho - just a thought…


----------



## SteverFever (Jan 10, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I am curious if a standard wall mount power supply would work for electrolysis. I have a ton of old power supplies from modems, etc. that are all 5V and 3-5 Amps.

Thinking of cutting off the device power connector and adding some standard terminal clips.

Does anyone know if this would work?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Steve

I have serious doubts that a power supply for a modem is putting out even 1 amp. My first power supply I bought at harbor freight was a battery charger and even it wasn't strong enough. I have to return it and get an upgraded model for a few bucks more. Don't underestimate how much 3-5 amps is. Thats a LOT of current.


----------



## cjsolo (Jun 18, 2010)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Steve,

Jury rigging wires basically straight to the house power isn't a good idea. Neigborhoods burn and people die that way.

Now that I have the melodrama out of my system, I'd say again to invest in the lab power supply. You get the juice you need, plus you get a readout of voltage and amperage through the circuit. You also get to regulate how much of each goes through. Say you have everything hooked up and it shows .5 amps and you calculated that you need .95, then you can adjust it on the fly.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


very informative nice post. THANKS>


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I am a electronic tech and have been for over 20 years,that and a computer tech. On the old 5 volt modems I would pass. That sounds like a really old power supply. I like some of the others use a lab power supply. I have no problems at all. plus they are designed a lot better than modem supplies and are more exact. And anyone that does this I would also suggest that with any electrical supply have the supply higher than the tank and away. So if the water spills its below and if the supply falls it away enough that it will not fall in the water. With the tank I use I put it away from my walking area and to the side of my bench. I also disconnect it when I am going to it. Above all everyone be safe and use common sense.


----------



## SteverFever (Jan 10, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Hi everyone thanks for the input. I should have been more specific. The power supply I have in mind is 2 years old and in good shape. Wouldn't be a jury rig either as I've had 20 years in electronics / computers and safety is the 1st priority.

My question is really on whether or not low power (15W) is enough to power the chemical process. cjsolo's post seems to indicate low current is the way to go, but I'm confused by peoples use of battery chargers which can't be dialed down easily and 6A seems to be a lot of current.

I'm drawn to the wall mount for simplicity and safety point willy brought up. A wall mount would have no chance of falling into the bucket.

Checked some other sources linked through this blog and a 5V 3Amp unit may do the trick if it's really putting out 3A…will give it a try on something useless and will post the results.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


SteveFever…. give it a shot. The worst that can happen is nothing, or maybe nothing and popping the little fuse inside the transformer.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I am just getting into hand planes and love welcoming E-Bay finds to my shop. Thanks for this advice it will come in handy.

The Internet Woodworker


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Hey David, wake up!! We miss ya.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great article - here are instructions for building "The Rust Bucket" (a simple rust remover) - works great!

The Rust Bucket

Ken C.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


*Very good!*

I did some experimenting with Electrolysis a few years ago… A cool way to remove rust!
I processed some old pieces that were not recognizable, they were SO rusted, and it was AMAZING how well this worked to literally resurrect old rusted STUFF!

*I found:*

*1. * DO NOT leave your Work Piece in *too long*; it's better to take it out early than TOO Late… the finish will start to get 'pitted' if left in too long.

*2.* Inspect every so often… if bubbles have slowed down, wire brush OFF the Steel Parts… Work Piece too… Bubbles should start again.

*3.* Move work piece up & down once in awhile to agitate rust off.

*4.* When done, immediately protect the work piece with a coat of oil to stop any more action.

Here is where I collected additional information on it.

*Ken, I would like your permission to add your Site to my collection… It is very good!*

*David, May I add your information to my collection also?*


----------



## zarivad (Jan 10, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


I hate to spoil all the fun here, but there is a much cleaner, safer and easier way to remove the worst rust from iron and steel. It's done using a product called Evapo-Rust. Evapo-Rust works by selective chelation. More on this here:

http://www.evaporust.com/faq.html#Anchor_faq1

I've used it to remove rust from all sorts of objects. It works quickly and thoroughly removes ONLY the rust; unlike acids, which will eat away at material you don't want removed. It does require immersion, but for large objects such as machine tables, one can cover the affected area with fabric soaked in Evapo-Rust, then cover it with plastic food wrap to prevent evaporation. Further, the product can be reused by pouring it through a fine screen or coffee filter.

Best of all it is non - toxic, doesn't produce any noxious odors, requires no electricity or ancillary equipment and treating oversized or odd shapes can be easily dealt with by improvising containment vessels using plastic pipe, wooden boxes with plastic sheeting, etc.

A 5 gallon pail runs around $100 and would be more than enough for a dozen people with rusty tool collections. Smaller quantities are available, but the price per ounce climbs rather dramatically. It seems to be widely available. I got mine from Grainger.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


As always, I thank Ken for the kudos on the electrolytic cleaning tub idea he put on his page for me, but truth be told I scavanged that info from various pointers given to me from long time members of the Old Tools mailing list many moons ago. I will say Ken did a fantastic job of documenting the construction and making it easy to build.

Zarivad, I've used both Evaporust and electrolytic cleaning and both gave me great results. For most small items, like plane bodies, blades, and associated parts, I always use Evaporust. Both Evaporust and electrolytic cleaning leave behind a slightly darker surface due to the reaction, but nothing that can't be polished off.

Derusting a band saw was where I ran into a bit of a problem. By my best estimates, I would've needed close to 25+ gallons of Evaporust to do the larger pieces. For about $15 in parts, and a cheap 12/6 volt battery charger which I believe (hard to remember back that far) was about another $20, I was able to derust all the castings and still have plenty of life left in the anodes for more.

Evaporust eventually loses it's chelating ability as well and takes more and more time to derust. Takes quite a bit of desrusting for that to happen, however. if you carefully strain it out, a small jug will get most people through a dozen or more very rusty tools.

On the flipside, eventually, you'll eat up the anodes on a electrolytic cleaning setup as well and those will need replaced. I have one 5 gallon bucket with rebar as the anodes, and the larger tub (33 gallons) I used flat steel bar stock. Both are still working, after maybe a dozen sessions, but you need to wire brush those clean after a couple of sessions to keep the process working efficiently. Cheaper materials die faster and YMMV on how fast it actually works.

The one advantage I see that electrolytic cleaning has over Evaporust is cost when doing larger items. Evaporust is much more convienient with smaller items, (small plane parts) especially those that are hard to attach to the negative terminal on an electrolytic bath. You can build an electrolytic bath rather inexpensively, that can derust alot more than just tools. Car parts, like brake drums or calipers, steel rims (saw one for a quarter panel once!), barbeque grill grates, even outdoor furniture.

Evaporust is safer, no doubt about it. Just so people are aware, I dump the leftover water from the electrolytic cleaner on my front lawn. Doesn't hurt the grass and the washing soda is fairly benign.

As always, use common sense around anything electrical especially if water is involved. I would suggest hooking your charger to a GFCI capable circuit if you're a klutz like me.

-dave


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Lockwasher, Ken,

I just added your site to my website! 
A little late… (actually, I had forgotten about it) (getting old is CRAP) 
*
Jigs and Tools - Rust Removal Using Electrolysis*

Thank you for adding mine to yours…


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Handplane restoration website

http://www.majorpanic.com/Slide_Show.htm


----------



## Paul22 (Jan 10, 2011)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Great post. Quick question. Could I use the battery charger for my cordless lithium ion batteries to do the electrolysis?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


*Paul22

You might run into problems...* if the charger senses when to stop recharging, etc. ... might be a problem.
I would NOT do that…

It would be cheaper to buy a cheap auto battery charger… IMHO


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


*That is a COOL restoration Slide Show!

Thank you very much!
*


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *STANLEY BENCH PLANE RESTORATION*
> 
> ...


Superb, well done david!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Stanley Bench Plane*

*Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*



*PDF ELECTROLYTIC RUST REMOVAL INSTRUCTION SHEET*

My Stanley Bench Plane restoration project is progressing well. All parts have been cleaned of rust using the electrolytic rust removal process described in the prior blog entry. I was really impressed with how clean the parts were after the electrolytic de-rusting process.

As a reminder, this is NOT a plane with intrinsic collector value. I am restoring this "user plane" to be used on my bench. Before using any of these processes make sure you do not de-value your plane if it has value as a "collector plane". The plane body came out of the electrolytic bath sparkling clean.

I decided to remove the blue japanning for a couple of reasons. First, I really like the clean smooth look and feel of the cast iron. Second, as this is a user plane, I wanted to see how well I could clean the iron as a reference for any future projects. I had initially planned on reapplying the blue japanning, however, I am now considering keeping the utilitarian look of the raw cast iron. I will most likely "Parkerize" and wax the plane body for protection from rust.

The black plastic tote and front knob have been cleaned, waxed and lightly buffed.

Next step is lapping the sole and sides followed by replacing the plane iron and chipper with a heavier set from Hock Tools. Check out The Craftsman Studio for another source of great tools and Hock Blades!

I am also documenting this project on my blog The Folding Rule.


For comparison, this is how the plane looked before beginning restoration.


Plane body after electrolytic de-rusting and stripping blue japanning.


Close-up of plane mouth and front knob.


View of the plane sole after electrolytic de-rusting.


Close-up in front of the tote showing product numbering.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Looks good, it seems there is no end to your talents and knownledge.

Diane


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'm not sure I have heard of anyone stripping the japanning unless they were going to re-japan. How did you come across the process to Parkerize a plane? Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


ooooh! Dave I luv this one! 
Better than outta the box!
Where did you find the chemcial for the parkerizing?

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


David,
In looking at your photos, I'm not sure I've ever seen a Stanley with the shapes and markings shown on your plane. What exactly do you have there? It says made in the USA. But no number on the front or " Bailey". I also would like to know how to Parkerize a plane. I've heard of it used on guns but don't know anything about the process.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Wayne, Bob & Thomas -

I did not mean to post anything controversial . . . I have been documenting this plane on my own blog. As I mentioned this is in no way a valuable plane with any collector interest. I won it almost 25 years ago as part of a drawing at a local lumberyard (San Lorenzo Lumber) when I lived in Santa Cruz, California. It is the same basic Stanley bench plane you see at the big box stores. For years it lived in the bottom of my carpenter's toolbox. I used it for trimming deck and fence construction - pretty coarse work. I know I did not care for it as well as I should have at the time. I figured since it is going to be a user plane on my bench that I would experiment with techniques to clean and de-rust tools (for future project!). So, in summary, this is just a plane that needed some TLC with no collector's value that now is getting a little too much publicity!

I was going to reapply the blue japanning but I am considering Parkerizing the plane body because I like the look of the clean and polished cast iron - just a personal preference. The Parkerizing process is basically just an immersion in phosphoric acid, which creates a fairly durable conversion coating that resists rust. I will lap the sole and sides after Parkerizing and then apply several coats of wax.

Forgot to mention that I used the Parkerizing process in the past with some ironwork detailing - worked out pretty nice.

I will keep you all up to date.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Your knowledge and skill always impresses me.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Seriously cool. I too find the markings on this plane odd. I saw a #5 on eBay the other day and thought is this some Frankenplane (put together from parts of other planes) or a forgery? The odd casting around and in front of the tote were different then I have ever seen. Might have find a way to contact Patrick Leach.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


I was wondering about your innovation and not concerned about what you were doing to the plane. It is a real unique idea. Looks like a cool idea. Perhaps you should match it up with one of chscholz's custom plane blades.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


David;

I, too really like the look of what youv'e done here. It makes the plane LOOK much more valuable than the standard bluing we're all so used to seeing.

Very Nice.

Lee


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the kind and supportive words!

Wayne - I will be in BIG trouble if I order one of those blades! They are very tempting . . . a bit to rich for the lineage of this humble plane. I always like the links and information you send - thanks!


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Job well done and may you have many years of fun filled use. I will file this away for future reference.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Hi David….....looks very neet.

Have a question: If you were to reapply the blue jappaning, what material/brand would you use for the coating????

Also….....are you going to "Parkerize" the plane with a patented Pruett approach???

I'm sorry you weren't a part of the Thomas Mot Motolla production, I can imagine between Bob#2 and yourself, providing way too much material for Tom.

Interested in the next step on your plane….............Neil


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Hi Neil! Always good to hear from you!

I have a couple of recipies for blu & black japanning that I stumbled on doing a little research. I did find a very close match to the original blue that was a Rustoleum Hi-Temp Blue paint.

I will be using a modifed "Parkerizing" wich is why I put the original post in quotations. I did not want to have that dark black military color - just a dull grey iron color. I will be sharing that on the next installment. I am just passing time until I can get back into my shop!

LOL regarding Tom's last video - great production as always! I think I have gotten into enough trouble with him for a while . . . he is fun to collaborate with though!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Hi, the PDF appears to link to a vaccume press bag. I was looking to refer someone to this post.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


The link has been corrected. Thanks.

My apologies, I'm rarely on LJ any more and I was unaware of the link error.

*Electrolytic Rust Removal*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Thanks sir. I gave em a link to your folding rule blog. Pls check the PM I sent you if you had not seen it yet. Sad news.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Stanley Bench Plane*

*Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*



*PDF ELECTROLYTIC RUST REMOVAL INSTRUCTION SHEET*

I have been a bit frustrated, as I can't use my shop until the outside portion of our *house reconstruction* is complete which should be very soon. I have been using the down time to restore my Stanley bench plane. As soon as I get back in the shop, I have plans to make a video tool review so I am quite anxious to get going!

My Stanley Bench Plane restoration project is near completion. As a reminder, this is NOT a plane with intrinsic collector value. I am restoring this "user plane" to be used on my bench. Before using any of these processes make sure you do not de-value your plane if it has value as a "collector plane".

All parts were cleaned of rust using the *electrolytic rust removal process* described in the prior blog entry. The plastic front knob and tote were polished with white Tripoli and carnauba wax. Rather than re-apply blue japanning to the plane body I kept the utilitarian look of raw cast iron by using a modified "Parkerizing" process followed by several coats of wax.

To *"Parkerize"* the plane body, I soaked it in *KleanStrip Phosphoric* which turned the cast iron an even mild gray color. Immediately after the acid bath, the plane body was doused liberally with WD40 to displace the acid and water. The plane body was then dried and gently heated to 150° in an oven followed by two coats of carnauba wax and buffing.



For comparison, this is how the plane body used to look



This is how the plane body looks after de-rusting, modified parkerizing and hot wax treatment





Next step is lapping the sole and sides. I am still deciding if I will spend the extra money on this humble plane to replace the plane iron and chipper with a heavier set from *Hock Tools*.



*Reminder: Always use common sense and don't do anything that feels unsafe. Wear gloves and safety goggles. Always add acid to water! (I did not mix any acid solutions during this process - just trying to be complete).*

*MSDS for KleanStrip Phosphoric*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


What the heck, go for the Hock.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Todd -

Still thinking . . . remember this is an inexpensive lumber yard heritage bench plane. Wonder if I should save a Hock blade purchase for another plane in the future.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Sorta like putting lipstick on a pig then?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Exactly Tom! LOL

I do want to get a Hock blade and feel the difference although I think that is best saved for another plane!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


David that plane is now too pretty to use. What a revolting development this is )


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Good looking plane - I say get the Hock blade - It may fit the other "plane in the future!" If you flatten the sole well and the mouth is in good shape, why not sweeten up the deal?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


How big is the pig?

That has to play into it somewhere!

David, personally I think you should go for the Hock set up. That plane looks fantastic, so it should work fantastic too. I can't believe how good it came out!

Also, send pictures of the pig. I might have a buyer for you! LOL

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


I see no reason not to go with the Hock. If you want to switch it to another plane just put the original iron and chip breaker back in this one. You might decide that this is a great plane. Once it is lapped and the iron is sharp I think it will work with the best of them. You have done a great job on this, David and the blogs are going to be of real help to some people in the future. I know I've learned a lot from them. Thanks

By the way, what the tote and knob are made of do not make the plane cut better.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


I learned a lot from this one Dave. Way to go!
I think Thom has the right idea re the Hock blade.

Bob


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Hi David…........EXCELLENT work!!!!!!

Been waiting for the "parkerizing". The plane looks great. What and where (in your former life) was your exposure that took you into the electrolysis and then the parkerizing. Really neet, I marvel at the thought that goes on around here.
Like the guy above who busted up Cosman's dovetails….......learned alot from this one David…...THANKS!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Well guys, very cool to come home from work and find so many kind comments for my "little pig"!

I do not have plans to have Bob #2 standing on the plane body to test its strenghth - I think we all learned a lot from Tom & Bob's trip to the woodshow!

I realize the blade is the heart of the matter and I smile when I think of what has happened since the time I brought this little pig home from a lumberyard drawing. It now has a new life and perhaps a new blade. I am looking forward to puttinng this to use in the future. Now I have to squeeze some free time to make a shooting board! I am afraid I have stepped on a slippery slope . . . I can see Wayne, Tom & Thomas sliding away infront of me . . . LOL

Thanks guys!

David

Neil - I almost forgot . . . well I was a fireman at one time and learned to work with steel & machines. I also made silver jewelry for a while!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Great job on the plane!. I'm going to try the rust removal process on one of mine soon. By the way, if you ever get tired of the stock totes, you could always make some. I repaired a couple of broken rear totes, but the more I think about it, the more inclined I am to find some interesting wood and make new totes. -SST


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


nice job, now u just have to get new handles or makem.


----------



## hambonez (May 22, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


How's the parkerizing holding up? I'm considering doing this myself. I have the electrolysis down. Actually, now I go through the basement looking for new tools to cook up. So far I've been chasing away the water with wd-40 or light oil followed by a coat of light oil, but I'd like to try out the modified parkerizing.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


The modified Parkerizing is holding up well . . . I was just out in the shop and the plane looks exactly the same. I had totally forgotten about this post!


----------



## hambonez (May 22, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!

I picked up some Phosporic at the Depot this afternoon, so onto Parkerizing tomorrow for me. I love using the oven for these nefarious projects when the wife is out. Once I had the triple tree of my bike in the freezer to shrink it down so I could slide on the new races. This will be even better.

I came across this post ages ago and I've been meaning to try out the catalytic rust removal since then.


----------



## hambonez (May 22, 2009)

David said:


> *Stanley Bench Plane*
> 
> *Stanley Bench Plane Restoration UPDATE*
> 
> ...


How long did you leave the plane in the acid bath for?


----------

